# Goat with small white pustules on udder?-FANTASTIC UPDATE!!



## Kala (May 2, 2011)

Both of our goats have developed small white pustules on their udders. They both just got over a few small cuts on their udders that happened after they busted through some wire and cute themselves on the way through. I'm thinking maybe a staph infection from the cuts? We keep the cuts cleaned out well while they were healing but these pustules popped up shortly after the cuts began healing. Thoughts? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## helmstead (May 2, 2011)

Yep, sounds like staph.


----------



## elevan (May 2, 2011)

helmstead said:
			
		

> Yep, sounds like staph.


x2


----------



## Kala (May 2, 2011)

Thanks for the quick responses! How do you guys normally treat staph infections in your herd?


----------



## helmstead (May 2, 2011)

I treat twice a day with 2% chlorhexidine spray (Rx version) and give 5 days of PolyFlex antibiotics (also Rx)...drys it up within a couple days.

I've also heard it suggested to apply ToDay or ToMorrow topically...but haven't tried that one yet.


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (May 2, 2011)

> I treat twice a day with 2% chlorhexidine spray


i couldnt find anything like this (easily) so i found another thread that suggested "HibiClens" that you can get in the drugstore. its a little pricey but it worked. took several days of scrubbing but it cleared right up. i didnt want to give antibiotics b/c i'm allergic so some of them and didnt want them in my milk. 

good luck!
ps make sure you wash your hands really really well after handling her.


----------



## Kala (May 2, 2011)

ohiofarmgirl said:
			
		

> > I treat twice a day with 2% chlorhexidine spray
> 
> 
> i couldnt find anything like this (easily) so i found another thread that suggested "HibiClens" that you can get in the drugstore. its a little pricey but it worked. took several days of scrubbing but it cleared right up. i didnt want to give antibiotics b/c i'm allergic so some of them and didnt want them in my milk.
> ...


Oh, thanks!! I know just where to get that stuff! I'm willing to use antibiotics if needed, but I like to use other avenues when able.  And we've been washing and doing hand sanitizer even more now. Although I try to do more washing than the sanitizer.


----------



## Kala (May 2, 2011)

helmstead said:
			
		

> I treat twice a day with 2% chlorhexidine spray (Rx version) and give 5 days of PolyFlex antibiotics (also Rx)...drys it up within a couple days.
> 
> I've also heard it suggested to apply ToDay or ToMorrow topically...but haven't tried that one yet.


Thank you!! We're gonna have our vet on standby for antibiotics if it doesn't start clearing up through other treatments.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (May 3, 2011)

I also recommend chlorhexidine.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (May 3, 2011)

I got the tip to use Ammens powder from a dairy goat forum.  You can find it in the drugstore. Just dust it on the udder and it'll clear up the staph in a few days.  Smells a little like old people though.


----------



## Goatherd (May 3, 2011)

> Smells a little like old people though.


Hey! I think I smell pretty good!    (Gold Bond powder here!)


----------



## aggieterpkatie (May 3, 2011)

Goatherd said:
			
		

> > Smells a little like old people though.
> 
> 
> Hey! I think I smell pretty good!    (Gold Bond powder here!)


----------



## Kala (May 3, 2011)

Thank you all!! We're doing the chlorhexdine spray (DH was able to find it) and the ammens powder as several of you (and others we've spoken to) have recommended. If that doesn't start working we're off to the vet! 

And time for my stupid question of the day...I assume while all of this is going on we shouldn't be using the milk? We haven't been using it for the last couple of days b/c we weren't sure so I wanted to see what you all thought.


----------



## elevan (May 3, 2011)

Kala said:
			
		

> Thank you all!! We're doing the chlorhexdine spray (DH was able to find it) and the ammens powder as several of you (and others we've spoken to) have recommended. If that doesn't start working we're off to the vet!
> 
> And time for my stupid question of the day...I assume while all of this is going on we shouldn't be using the milk? We haven't been using it for the last couple of days b/c we weren't sure so I wanted to see what you all thought.


Personally I would dump the milk.  Wouldn't use it for personal or farm use...that's me...others may be of a different opinion though.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (May 3, 2011)

I've never dumped it.  Never been told to dump it.  It's not mastitis, it's a skin thing.  I think it should be ok, but if you're uncomfortable with it, dump it.


----------



## elevan (May 3, 2011)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> I've never dumped it.  Never been told to dump it.  It's not mastitis, it's a skin thing.  I think it should be ok, but if you're uncomfortable with it, dump it.


My thought process on this...even though it's on the skin, it's on the udder and staph can be nasty stuff.  In the process of milking it is entirely possible to have bacterial fluid drip into the milk...   Not something I'm willing to chance.  Each person has their own level of caution (or precaution) though.


----------



## Ariel301 (May 3, 2011)

ohiofarmgirl said:
			
		

> > I treat twice a day with 2% chlorhexidine spray
> 
> 
> i couldnt find anything like this (easily) so i found another thread that suggested "HibiClens" that you can get in the drugstore. its a little pricey but it worked. took several days of scrubbing but it cleared right up. i didnt want to give antibiotics b/c i'm allergic so some of them and didnt want them in my milk.
> ...


You wouldn't want any antibiotics in your milk even without allergies. Taking in low doses of antibiotics when you're not sick is a good way to build up a nice population of resistant bacteria in your body that can't be killed.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (May 4, 2011)

Unless the dermatitis is really bad it shouldn't be oozing, but if you were concerned you could always pasteurize the milk.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (May 4, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> aggieterpkatie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've never had a goat w/ staph so bad it was dripping.   Mostly it's just little bumps that don't even "ooze" or anything unless they're squeezed, which I don't do.  It's like mosquito bites.    But if there was ever any chance of something getting in the milk, obviously I would dump it.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (May 4, 2011)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, one of our does had it once and it just looked like acne.  Bumpy, but definitely no oozing, but I've read about some VERY severe cases that were oozy and open.  Blegh!


----------



## Kala (May 9, 2011)

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! They are looking soooooooo much better!! I can't thank you all enough!!! It's all drying up and hasen't been spreading anymore!!! 

And I love that we were able to add even more to our "goat knowledge bank" because what you all recommended was definetely not in any goat books I've read and it WORKED!!!! 

So THANK YOU ALL SO MUCH!!!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (May 10, 2011)




----------

